# Drifting on the TV today - 9/1/11



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Folks

Discovery Channel have a program on today called Rides, hour long special about drifting. Might be a repeat not sure but i've not seen it before.

On at 5pm and 11pm 

Drift on....


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

missed it, any good man


----------

